# Fehler 783: Die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung kann nicht aktiviert werden



## Venomsen (12. April 2004)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem und würde mich um schnelle Hilfe freuen!? 

Ich besitze ein USB Modem von Teledat (300 USB) 
nun habe ich aber folgendes Problem 

Habe den RASPPPOE_098B Treiber für win2k installiert 
hatte vorher den T-DSL Treiber drauf. 
Nun ist es aber daran das das Inet zwar noch  aber ich das Inet nicht mehr für die anderen 3-4 Rechner freigeben kann (win2k & winxp rechner). 

Folgende Fehlermeldung tritt auf: 
<-- Begin--> 
Der gemeinsame Zugriff kann nicht aktiviert werden 

Fehler 783: Die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung kann nicht aktiviert werden. 
Die für das private Netzwerk ausgewählte LAN-Verbindung ist nicht vorhanden oder von Netzwerk getrennt. Stellen sie sicher, das der LAN-Adapter ein Verbindung hat. 
<--Ende--> 

Der Lan Adapter hat aber eine Verbindung mit dem Netzwerk und das USB Modem wählt sich ja auch ein! 

Nun ist meine Frage was ist da los und was muss ich tun um diesen Fehler zu beheben? 

Dank an euch schon mal im Voraus...


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

hi,
als erstes Infos über dein Lan.
Rechner IP's, den Gateway  und ist der Dienst
für "Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung" vorhanden ?


----------



## Venomsen (12. April 2004)

Rechner IP`s:

<--Meine IP-->
IP: 192.168.0.1
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Standart Gateway: keiner

DNS Server: keiner
2.DNS Server: keiner

PC 1:

IP: 192.168.0.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Standart Gateway: 192.168.0.1

DNS Server: keiner
DNS Server: keiner

PC 2:

IP: 192.168.0.3
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Standart Gateway: 192.168.0.1

DNS Server: keiner
DNS Server: keiner

PC 3:

IP: 192.168.0.4
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Standart Gateway: 192.168.0.1

DNS Server: keiner
DNS Server: keiner

PC 4:

IP: 192.168.0.5
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Standart Gateway: 192.168.0.1

DNS Server: keiner
DNS Server: keiner


DFÜ-Verbindung:

"Connection through Teledat 300 USB" (RASPPPOE)

Diese Internetfreigabe bringt den Fehler

[+] bedeutet Aktiv und [-] bedeutet inaktiv

LAN-Verbindung

Aktive Komponenten:

[+] Client für Microsoft Netzwerk 
[+] Datei & Druckerfreigabe  
[+] PPP over Ethernet Protokoll
[+] Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP)

ADSL-Verbindung (Was das Modem direkt ist also Teledat USB)

[+] Client für Microsoft Netzwerk 
[+] Datei & Druckerfreigabe  
[+] PPP over Ethernet Protokoll
[+] Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP)

DFÜ-Verbindung:

[-] Client für Microsoft Netzwerk 
[-] Datei & Druckerfreigabe  
[+] Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP)


========================
Noch ein Punkt der mich wundert ist bei 
Eigenschaften von LAN-Verbindung
steht bei  Freigabe über der Checkbox
Der LAN-Vorgang ist möglicherweise unterbrochen.

^^^
Aber Pingen kann ich alle im Netzwerk

Das selbe wie oben steht aber auch beim Modem (ADSL-Verbindung)

Wenn du bzw. ihr noch screens benötigt lad ich im nächsten Post welche hoch!


----------



## Venomsen (12. April 2004)

Hier die Screens:

LAN-Verbindung:












ADSL-Verbindung:










DFÜ-Verbindung:

























Thatz it...


----------



## DSARAB (12. April 2004)

Ich würde mir erstmal Gedanken machen ob es sinnvoll ist PC1, PC3 und PC4 die selbe IP zu geben!


----------



## Venomsen (12. April 2004)

Ich depp ne die ham alle

eine IP höher:

aslo 

192.168.0.1 (Internetfreigebender)
192.168.0.2
192.168.0.3
192.168.0.4
192.168.0.5
usw.


----------



## DSARAB (12. April 2004)

Achso, Ok! CopyPaste ruled 

Jetzt kann ich in meinen Gedankenwindungen schonmal einen Fehler streichen. Ich hoffe mir fällt noch was produktives ein.

Gruß und frohe Ostern,
DSARAB


----------



## Venomsen (12. April 2004)

ganz deiner meihnung las ratern baby


----------



## DSARAB (12. April 2004)

Naja, nicht unbedingt produktiv, aber lustig:






Das passiert bei mir. Ist aber egal weil Standleitung.


----------



## Venomsen (12. April 2004)

Auch lustig aber net wirklich ne lösung

Ja Ja damn Windoof sag ich nur


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

@ Venomsen
ein 38ger Bildschirm ist gefragt
Soweit ich das überblicke brauchst du bei DSL keinen DFÜ -Eintrag,
also löschen.
Das Modem wird dort als ISDN Verbindung angegeben was nicht stimmt.
Die Lan-Konfig ist ok

PS in der Lan-Karte ist auch ISDN eingetragen und das dürfte der
Fehler sein. löschen.


----------



## Venomsen (12. April 2004)

So Problem gelöst kann aber leider net sagen wie!

Hab bloss versucht alles runter zuhauen ging auch
alles was mit Netzwerk zusammenhing... 

Hab ne andere Karte eingebaut hatte vorher ne Realtek Onboard
hab jetzt ne Realtek (typ die gleiche)
eingebaut und dannach alles neu installiert und bumm es funtze..


SO Mehr leider net Frohe Ostern noch an alle


----------

